
Tech titans should value military service - seansmccullough
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/10/25/voices-tech-titans-should-value-military-service/71635480/
======
staticautomatic
Leave it to USA Today to produce drivel like this. From the article, "But that
misses an important point. It’s the intangible qualities of military
experience that are the most valuable. If you survive the Army’s Ranger School
or a year of combat in Anbar province, Iraq, you have probably demonstrated a
level of intestinal fortitude that goes beyond what is required to roll out
the latest iPhone app."

Aside from the fact that the above is laughably specious, what exactly are
those intangibles? One important intangible is that the military places a
tremendous emphasis on rule-orientation and institutional rigidity. I can
hardly think of less desirable qualities in most employees, especially in a
startup.

